# Getting rid of acne scabs?



## yiikess (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey ladies! I wasn't being very smart, and I thought since one of my large pimples had a white head I was aloud to pop it right? Well, that was a horrible choice because now it's scabbing and is very notice-able. I've tried covering it with make-up but since it's so dark, you can see right through it. I've put on Neosporin, and I'm planing to apply it once more before I go to bed. Any suggestions on healing it quickly? I have a date on Saturday so I'm hoping it goes away soon!


----------



## satojoko (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been doing regular acid peels lately due to having horrible skin this past winter. Only problem has been that in the last month my skin isnt recovering from them as well as it was. not to mention I couldnt apply my foundation without it looking horrible over patches of peeling skin. No foundation would cover the rednes, either. Out of desperation I started slathering my face with Jamaican black castor oil every night before bed. I just recently bought it from Amazon for deep conditioning my hair overnight. No other oil or moisturizer I had tried was working well enough to heal after my latest peel. Boy was I was shocked to wake up the next morning with not only my peeling skin nearly gone, but with my face feeling incredibly soft, red areas really diminished, zero clogged pores - exactly the opposite, actually - and fine lines plumped out. It had also greatly reduced the inflamed areas which were kind of raw from the peel. Incredible stuff! I doubt that this will help you on such short notice, but it's worth picking this stuff up in the future as it's really a multipurpose oil. Just for the record! I have acne prone, oily skin. This stuff actually makes acne shrink and disappear quickly, with no scarring at all. I've been using it for just over a week now and I'm quite shocked at how great my skin looks. Two other very simple things that work for spots are zinc oxide &amp; salicylic acid. Both available from Amazon as well. You can get a 1 pound bag of the zinc, loose powder, which is very cheap and will last you forever. The salicylic acid comes in 25% and 30% dilutions. I just dab it on areas I need it before bed. I also use it as an allover peel/pore unclogger &amp; shrinker. I'd personally stop using Neosporin. I believe the base is a mineral oil or petroleum by product. Not great for the face. For a quick fix that you can find at any Whole Foods type of store, look for pure lavender essential oil and apply it directly on the spot. It's naturally antibacterial, speeds healing, reduces swelling &amp; irritation, &amp; helps prevent scarring. Yes, you can use it straight out of the bottle without diluting it. And it works quite quickly. Salicylic acid works more quickly, though. But expect some dry skin around the area if you've never used acids before.


----------



## thr33things (Apr 28, 2012)

Ice it for about 5 minutes. If it's not too painful, exfoliate the area to get rid of the dead skin. Apply some moisturizer, but I've found the best thing is to pretty much leave it alone.


----------



## tanderson (May 15, 2012)

To reduce the acne scabs you can apply some antibiotic cream. Apply the cream when you go to bed, it should heal by morning.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 15, 2012)

The method that works best for me is just to wait it out, and apply Neosporin periodically. It's so tempting to pick the scab off though : (.


----------

